
TASBot’s semi-secret, probably legal effort to control the Nintendo Switch - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/01/inside-tasbots-semi-secret-probably-legal-effort-to-control-the-nintendo-switch/
======
britmob
I can say that lots of interesting work was done by everyone involved, very
excited for it to be finally demonstrated today!

